# Inguinal hernia (again)!



## searcher

I have and appointment with my surgeon on Friday to find out if I will have to have a hernia repair again.   I had one 3 years ago and have been doing fine, but last week it started hurting again.   Has anybody else had this problem?  Did it finally get fixed or is it still a problem?


----------



## Navarre

I haven't had the problem but I hope all is well for you. Good luck.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Have one. Hate it. Don't like the idea of surgery, even when necessary, so I just lay off everything till it stops being irritated. Kinda depends on how bad yours is, though. Most times, I recommend surgery for people with this...refer them to a surgeon I know.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## arnisador

No personal experience, but a BJJ buddy had his repaired and was back grappling much sooner than I would have expected.

Good luck!


----------



## Lisa

My husband had an inguinal hernia and didn't even know it.  It was discovered while he was having surgery for something else.  They repaired it and it has been fine, or maybe it isn't and he doesn't know it again? 

Surgery may be important here, last thing you want is for it to get worse.  

Good Luck on Friday.


----------



## mantis

excuse my ignorance
I looked up that Herina thing
but I dont quite understand how it happens and what it is exactly
do you have a moment to tell me?


----------



## Lisa

Take a look at this link:

http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/inguinalhernia/

Basically a part of the intestine bulges through a weak part of the muscle in the abdomen causing pain, sometimes


----------



## searcher

My hernia was repaired about 3 years ago and I have started having pain in the area again.   It could be that it is something else.   I have been doing some research on it and have found other things that it could be.   It is off and on pain that is hindering my training and work schedule.   Hopefully the doctor can find out what it is and it can be fixed quickly.   The last time I had it fixed I was down for 7 weeks.


----------



## Brother John

searcher said:
			
		

> I have and appointment with my surgeon on Friday to find out if I will have to have a hernia repair again. I had one 3 years ago and have been doing fine, but last week it started hurting again. Has anybody else had this problem? Did it finally get fixed or is it still a problem?


really strange....
I had Hernia surgery (Inguinal) the same month you posted this (and we're both from Kansas....just a side note....I'm in Wichita, you??) I was looking up things here on MT regarding hernias because mine sometimes gives me sharp pains that go away within like an hour or so. My Dr. thinks it's just nerve problems in the area. 
How is your pain doing ? Did you have to get any work done??

If you're in my area, we should get together sometime.

Take it easy...

Your Brother
John


----------



## searcher

The pain is gone and it is doing very well.   The problem was my preforming squats in my workout routine.   The surgoen said that it will allow the mesh to rip or it can inflame the region.   Mine was fortunately just inflamed.   It has since been fine, but I monitor it very closely.   

I am from the Spring Hill area, just south of KC.  I was just at a paintball tourney in El Dorado.   I will have to get with you and workout.  I would like to see how the forms form your lineage look in comparison with my own EPAK lineage.   I have just recently been trying to work back into EPAK, but there are not many EPAK instructors in my area.


----------



## Brother John

searcher said:
			
		

> The pain is gone and it is doing very well. The problem was my preforming squats in my workout routine. The surgoen said that it will allow the mesh to rip or it can inflame the region. Mine was fortunately just inflamed. It has since been fine, but I monitor it very closely.
> 
> I am from the Spring Hill area, just south of KC. I was just at a paintball tourney in El Dorado. I will have to get with you and workout. I would like to see how the forms form your lineage look in comparison with my own EPAK lineage. I have just recently been trying to work back into EPAK, but there are not many EPAK instructors in my area.


 
That'd be GREAT Jon. Just PM me here or send an E-mail through my profile....I'll be sure to get it!
Look forward to meeting you.

Your Brother 
John
PS: My E-mail, should you want to use it, is KansasKenpoKarate@Gmail.com
Feel free to use it!


----------



## K-man

This is an old thread but seeing I had my inguinal hernia repaired with mesh and lap surgery yesterday, just wondering if any of our current contributors have had the operation, have they had ongoing problems and how long until they were back to full contact training?


----------

